# What could it be?



## JPS2001SE (Apr 20, 2005)

I recently bought a 2001 Altima SE, manual transmission with 44,500 mi. I have noticed a whinning noise coming form the engine. I had a 1997 Altima GXE that did have this whine. Feedback welcome.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

JPS2001SE said:


> I recently bought a 2001 Altima SE, manual transmission with 44,500 mi. I have noticed a whinning noise coming form the engine. I had a 1997 Altima GXE that did have this whine. Feedback welcome.


when do you hear the whine? at a certain rpm range or all the time?


----------



## JPS2001SE (Apr 20, 2005)

*what could it be?*



AsleepAltima said:


> when do you hear the whine? at a certain rpm range or all the time?


It's most noticible when car idles, in neutral, idles around 8000 rpm.


----------



## Teh00Alty (Jan 21, 2005)

JPS2001SE said:


> It's most noticible when car idles, in neutral, idles around 8000 rpm.


i hope you mean 800


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

Teh00Alty said:


> i hope you mean 800


lol, i hope so too...


----------

